# Ghrp-6 5mg x 2ml how much BW and dosing?



## soooooawesome (Apr 21, 2011)

So tons of searching has yielded little help as to how much bacteriostatic water is added and how much then on an insulin needle will give me 150 mcg per shot.  Lets say I add 2 Ml BW.  Thanks, my rat is anxious to start rehabbing an injury with the stuff.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 21, 2011)

If you add 2 ML you will have a solution of 5mg x  2ml just like your title says.

500mcg is 1/10 of the total dosage,

 so 2 on the 1cc syringe will be 500mcg, 
the 1 on the 1 cc syringe will be 250mcg

150 would be a little more than half of that first 1.

A very small amount indeed.

Thats how I figure stuff out.


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it a must to inject that 3 times daily at 300mcg? I was told and read that running CJC with that is amazing. I'm still doing research on it.
I plan on doing it PCT though with clomid and aromasin to keep and/or gain. I guess you can call it my "bridge"


----------



## Ravager (Apr 22, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> Is it a must to inject that 3 times daily at 300mcg? I was told and read that running CJC with that is amazing. I'm still doing research on it.
> I plan on doing it PCT though with clomid and aromasin to keep and/or gain. I guess you can call it my "bridge"



I have great interest researching these as well.

So how much a day of each do you plan on doing? 3x a day really stinks. I enjoy pinning, don't get me wrong, but 3x a day is tough.

CJC 3x a day too? I'm still researching both of these as well.

I have found that around 150-200mcg/day of GHRP-6 should be fine.


----------



## soooooawesome (Apr 23, 2011)

my plan for now is going to be 150 twice a day.  I gotta say that I woke up today with a ravenous hunger that hurt so bad that my stomach was in knots,  beware!


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I have great interest researching these as well.
> 
> So how much a day of each do you plan on doing? 3x a day really stinks. I enjoy pinning, don't get me wrong, but 3x a day is tough.
> 
> ...



I'm just going to end up doing the GHRP-6 alone at 200mcgs 3x daily. I read some articles that scared me away from CJC for now. I'm starting next week with my PCT so check back because I'll have a log.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 W/ no DAC or CJC-1293 (BOTH SAME) work together syngergistically  (if thats even a word). 

The "saturation" dose for GHRP-6 is 150mcg and for CJC-1295/93 100mcg.

what that means is that anything over that only helps less and less.

I am going to use them both for PCT as well to try to hold on to my gains too!

I will be dosing CJC-1293 @ 100mcg 3x a day & GHRP-6 @ 150mcg 3 x a day.

i load them up in the same syringe as to only have to pin 3 times a day not 6 times a day.

if you do it at night do it like 45min before bed, so that 20 - 30min after injection you can eat and not wake up hungry. some people get so hungry it wakes them up in the middle of the night.

More info on the peptides are below:

Use of Peptides for Steroid Cycles and PCT
*Dosing GHRPs*


----------



## Ravager (Apr 27, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 W/ no DAC or CJC-1293 (BOTH SAME) work together syngergistically  (if thats even a word).
> 
> The "saturation" dose for GHRP-6 is 150mcg and for CJC-1295/93 100mcg.
> 
> ...



Mixing the combo's together in the syringe, and injecting them at the same time is alright to do??? THey aren't too delicate?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

No. It's ok.

Just don't preload and leave it too long in the syringe.

I used to load hcg, ghrp6 & cjc1293 together. No problems


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 28, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 W/ no DAC or CJC-1293 (BOTH SAME) work together syngergistically  (if thats even a word).
> 
> The "saturation" dose for GHRP-6 is 150mcg and for CJC-1295/93 100mcg.
> 
> ...



"Now that you understand everything let us go over how to use GHRP during  pct. Here we are going to be taking a dose of 150mcg 3 times a day  spread out. You will want to start this the very same day your cycle  ends and run this for about a good 2 months or longer if desired. To get  your 150mcg dose you will take your 5mg veil of GHRP and this time add  3ml of bac water to the veil. Then take your insulin pin  and draw up to the 5th tic mark. This will then give you a dose of  150mcg and you will inject this morning, noon,  and, night. Please  notice the difference here guys. With the on cycle for bulking dose you  are added 2ml of bac water and drawing up to the 6th tick mark. With the  PCT dosing you are added 3ml of bac water and drawing up to the 5th  tick park on your insulin pins."

I quoted this from one of your links. I dont want the PCT dose because I WANT the hunger pains during PCT. Datbtrue stated that you can up  to 600mcgs but it would be the same as using 300mcgs. I read somewhere else here that 200mcgs was the correct dose. That article you posted also stats to do its two times a day and I heard three times a day is more effective. There's too many doses floating around. Once I start im going to log it. I'm starting at 200mcg three times daily. Check back within a week in this section of the forum to check out the log.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 28, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> "Now that you understand everything let us go over how to use GHRP during  pct. Here we are going to be taking a dose of 150mcg 3 times a day  spread out. You will want to start this the very same day your cycle  ends and run this for about a good 2 months or longer if desired. To get  your 150mcg dose you will take your 5mg veil of GHRP and this time add  3ml of bac water to the veil. Then take your insulin pin  and draw up to the 5th tic mark. This will then give you a dose of  150mcg and you will inject this morning, noon,  and, night. Please  notice the difference here guys. With the on cycle for bulking dose you  are added 2ml of bac water and drawing up to the 6th tick mark. With the  PCT dosing you are added 3ml of bac water and drawing up to the 5th  tick park on your insulin pins."
> 
> I quoted this from one of your links. I dont want the PCT dose because I WANT the hunger pains during PCT. Datbtrue stated that you can up  to 600mcgs but it would be the same as using 300mcgs. I read somewhere else here that 200mcgs was the correct dose. That article you posted also stats to do its two times a day and I heard three times a day is more effective. There's too many doses floating around. Once I start im going to log it. I'm starting at 200mcg three times daily. Check back within a week in this section of the forum to check out the log.



"The saturation dose in most studies on the GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2,  Ipamorelin & Hexarelin) is defined as either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg.

*What that means is that 100mcg will saturate the receptors fully, but if  you add another 100mcg to that dose only 50% of that portion will be  effective. If you add an additional 100mcg to that dose only about 25%  will be effective. Perhaps a final 100mcg might add a little something  to GH release but that is it. *

So 100mcg is the saturation dose and you could add more up to 300 to  400mcg and get a little more effect.

A 500mcg dose will not be more effective then a 400mcg, perhaps not even  more effective then 300mcg.

The additional problems are desensitization & cortisol/prolactin  side-effects.

Ipamorelin is about as efficacious as GHRP-6 in causing GH release but  even at higher dose (above 100mcg) it does not create prolactin or  cortisol.

GHRP-6 at the saturation dose 100mcg does not really increase prolactin  & cortisol but may do so slightly at higher doses. This rise is  still within the normal range."

The hunger pains will come at 150mcg of the GHRP-6. TRUST ME ON THIS.

And i highlighted something very important, it is only HALF EFFECTIVE the extra mcg's that you add.

I did about a week of peptides when i first got them as i had enough just to see if i was going to be able to do the ED pinning. And man i would be able to eat an elephant.

But 200mcg would be fine i would leave the CJC @ 100mcg tho.


----------



## gamma (May 17, 2011)

Gonna bump this back up ..... good read


----------



## TooOld (May 18, 2011)

gamma said:


> Gonna bump this back up ..... good read


I agree. So much bad information floating around like turds in a swimming pool it's good to see accurate information every once in a while.


----------



## philz (Sep 11, 2012)

djflipnautikz said:


> "The saturation dose in most studies on the GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2,  Ipamorelin & Hexarelin) is defined as either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg.
> 
> *What that means is that 100mcg will saturate the receptors fully, but if  you add another 100mcg to that dose only 50% of that portion will be  effective. If you add an additional 100mcg to that dose only about 25%  will be effective. Perhaps a final 100mcg might add a little something  to GH release but that is it. *
> 
> ...


so if I'm doing 100mcg of GHRP-6 3x dialy and CJC 1295 100mcg 3x dialy too how much BW do I add to each?


----------

